# Was haltet ihr von diesem System ?



## millakilla (19. Februar 2008)

*Arbeitsspeicher*
1 × 4096 MB PC2-6400 CL4 KIT (2*2048 M 

*CPU*
1 × AMD Athlon64 X2 6400+ BlackEdition 2x3.2GHz 

*Festplatte*
2 × 500 GB SATAII 7200 U/min 16 MB Cache 

*Grafikkarte * 
1 × Radeon HD3870 512MB 2xDVI/TV 

*CPU-Lüfter*
1 × Scythe Mugen Universal CPU Kühler
1 × 120mm Gehäuselüfter standard Ändern 

*Laufwerke*
1 × DVD Brenner 18x SATA schwarz
1 × DVD Leselaufwerk 16xDVD/48xCD schwarz 

*Mainboard*
1 × AMD790FX Mainboard 

*Netzteil*
1 × 1000W Coolermaster M1000 Real Power Pro Modular 

*Bildschirm* 
1 × 22" Samsung SyncMaster 226BW

*Betriebssysteme* 
1 × MS Windows VISTA Home Premium 64bit

*Soundkarten* 
1 × Creative (Bulk) X-Fi Xtreme Gamer

für ca 1700€
oder ca 1600€ mit einerm 700W Netzteil

was sagt ihr zu diesem System ? evtl. Verbesserungsvorschläge


----------



## Umaline (19. Februar 2008)

Schraub deine Ansprüche runter!

Geb max. 1200 euro aus und hol dir in 2 Jahren noch nen Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2008)

Ja find ich auch

Wenn du nicht 
a) sehr reiche Eltern hast oder
b) unbedingt Crysis auf höchster Auflösung flüssig spielen willst

würd ich mir mal überlegen obs ein bisi weniger nicht auch tut ..
Ich hab mir meinen PC Januar 07 für 1200€ gebaut und der ist immer noch top aktuell, alles geht mit max Auflösung und Details (außer Crysis halt)..

Da haste einfach nix von ..


----------



## millakilla (19. Februar 2008)

ja recht habt ihr eigentlich schon :/
wo meint ihr denn das man da auf jedenfall sparen könnte,
ich nehme an die grafikkarte oder ?
wie ich schon meinte ich bin derzeit nicht so aufm stand was grafikkarten angeht, könnt ihr mir da vllt eine billigere dennoch gut empfehlen ?

und das mit vista nehm ich da jetzt 64bit oder 32bit :/ preislich sind beide gleich, sry hab das thema wirklich lange nicht verfolgt.


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2008)

im Normalfall würd ich dir zum 32Bit System raten, wenn du allerdings mehr als ~3,6GB Ram willst musst du das 64er nehmen.

Pc würd ich dir empfehlen nen Core2Duo 6750 (preis leistung einfach unschlagbar) und ne GeForce 8800 GT. So ungefähr aus dem Bereich. 

Ich weiß immer noch nicht was du so zocken willst, aber das ist immernoch ziemlich hoch gegriffen. 

Und ganz ehrlich, brauchst du 1 TB Festplatte?? Ich glaub kaum..
Und die Creative (Bulk) X-Fi Xtreme Gamer .. ich weiß nicht ob du Musiker bist und das perfekte Gehör hast, aber für mich persönlich wäre das pure Geldverschwendung! Ich benutz den OnBoardSound und bin vollkommen zufrieden!

Achso, 1000Watt Netzteil .. naja .. ich hab ein 550er. Reicht auch vollkommen..
Für die Zukunftssicherheit kannste ja ein 600er nehmen oder so, aber ein tausender ist echt übertrieben


----------



## millakilla (19. Februar 2008)

ich will ja nicht zuviel verlangen, aber könntet ihr evt ma ein sys posten
was derzeit so eine gute leistung bringt und den preis etwas drückt,
ich habe jetzt pause und werden auch nochma ein wenig suchen

danke im vorraus falls was kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2008)

Hab mal was gebaut, die genutzte Arbeitszeit wird mein Arbeitgeber dir in Rechnung stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU Lüfter
Arctic-Cooling Freezer 7 Pro (Art.-Nr.: HPLC02)
Freezer 7 Pro (775)

Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe
Zotac GF8800GT (Art.-Nr.: JBXTL3)
GF8800GT (NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT)

Software SystemBuilder Betriebssysteme
Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate 32-Bit (Art.-Nr.: YOBMBC)
Windows Vista Ultimate 32-Bit (Windows)

CPU Sockel 775 Core 2 Duo
Intel® Core 2 Duo E6750 (Art.-Nr.: HPHI34)
Core 2 Duo E6750 (2x 2666 MHz)

TFT-Monitore 22 Zoll
HANNspree HANNSverona (Art.-Nr.: V5LR10)
HANNSverona (22 Zoll)

Netzteile über 600 Watt
NesteQ EECS 7001 (Art.-Nr.: TN7Q01)
EECS 7001 (700 Watt)

DVD-Brenner SATA
Plextor PX-810SA (Art.-Nr.: CEBX14)
PX-810SA (18 / 8 / 10 fach)

Mainboards Sockel 775
Asus P5E (Art.-Nr.: GPEAA5)
P5E (Intel® X38)

Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
Western Digital WD5000AACS (Art.-Nr.: A9BW54)
WD5000AACS (500 G

Arbeitsspeicher DDR2-800
GeIL DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 Kit (Art.-Nr.: IBIE8M)
DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 Kit (2048 M

komm ich auf nen gesamtpreis von 1310€

Da ist sicherlich noch jede Menge Einsparpotential vorhanden, ich hab jetzt auch eher hochgegriffen, da du ja auch ziemlich hohe Ansprüche hattest. Aber bei dem Teil würd ich das Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss als recht gut bezeichnen.

Aber bitte versteife dichjetzt nicht auf einzelne Komponenten, da ich auf der Arbeit bin hab ich keine genaueren Untersuchungen angestellt. Das Board zum Beispiel benötigt definitiv mehr Aufmerksamkeit als ich ihm eben gewidmet hab!!


----------



## millakilla (19. Februar 2008)

hab mich nochmal umgeschaut und bis nu bei ca 1400€ ^^ mit diesem System

Arbeitsspeicher   
2 × 2048 MB PC2-800 CL4 KIT (2*1024 M High performance  

Prozessor   
1 × Intel Core2 Duo E6750 2x2.67GHz BOX 4MB  

Festplatte   
1 × 320 GB SATAII 7200 U/min 16 MB Cache  

Gehäuse   
1 × Axilles KL-838 MidiTower inkl. 400W Netzteil  

Grafikkarte   
1 × NVIDIA 8800GTS 640 MB DVI/TVOut benötigt mind. 500W Netzteil  

Kühler & Lüfter   
1 × 80mm Gehäuselüfter standard  

Laufwerke   
1 × DVD Brenner 18x schwarz 
1 × DVD Leselaufwerk 16xDVD/48xCD schwarz  

Mainboard   
1 × Asus nForce 650i Chipsatz  

Netzteile   
1 × 700W Silent Netzteil  

Monitor 
Samsung 22“ 226BW 

Betriebssystem 
Windows Vista 64Bit (weil 4GB RAM)


----------



## MaexxDesign (19. Februar 2008)

Ein Athlon 64 X2 ist veraltet.
4 GB RAM sind überflüssig und kann zu Problemen führen.
ATI hat Treiber-Porbleme und sind langsamer als die Karten von nVIDIA.
Ein 1kW-Netzteil ist völlig überdimensioniert.
Ich habe nur 550 W mit einem Core 2 Duo E6420 @ 2600 MHz und einer GeForce 8800 GTX.
Die Leistung steigt beim Spielen auf maximal 300 W.

Sry, aber deine Zusammenstellung ist Müll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besser wäre:

Core 2 Duo
2 GB RAM
GeForce 8800 GT/GTX/Ultra (keine GTS)
550 W Netzteil


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2008)

ich war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Umaline (19. Februar 2008)

also meiner meinung nach reicht sowas vollkommen aus:




> PC-Builder - Meine Konfiguration
> 
> 
> KomponenteAnzahlStückpreisGesamtpreis
> ...




wenn du teurer gehn willst (1200 euro) kann ich dir nachher nochmal was basteln


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2008)

@ uma
bin ich blind oder hast du grafikkarte und monitor vergessen? ich hab mich extra an seinem system orientiert ..

natürlich kann man auch pcs für die hälfte bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab meiner tante letztens nen office pc gebastelt für 450€. wenn man da ne ordentliche karte reinsteckt wäre das ein 1A WoW pc!


----------



## Umaline (19. Februar 2008)

ich hab das falsche system gepostet... das ist für nen kumpel gewesen der nich viel geld hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mom muss schnell was arbeiten suche gleich das rtichtige


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2008)

@ milla

wo kommt dein post her?! der hat sich irgendwie dazwischen gemogelt, der war eben noch net da .. seltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal, das System sieht auf jeden fall schonmal viel, viel besser aus!

Aber Maexx hat schon vollkommen Recht, 4GB bringen im moment noch net so viel und muss es wirklich ein 22Zöller sein?! Aber wenns dir auf 100-200€ net ankommt passt das jetzt ganz gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## millakilla (19. Februar 2008)

@claet jau du warst wohl 3 sek schneller wie ich ^^

also ich hab nochma drüber geschaut und bissl nachgedacht die 4gb sind wohl echt bissl übertrieben ^^
Preislich gesehn bin ich jetzt bei ca. 1325&#8364;

Arbeitsspeicher 
1 × 2048 MB PC2-800 CL4 KIT (2*1024 M High performance 

Prozessor 
1 × Intel Core2 Duo E6750 2x2.67GHz BOX 4MB 

Festplatte 
1 × 320 GB SATAII 7200 U/min 16 MB Cache 

Gehäuse 
1 × Axilles KL-838 MidiTower inkl. 400W Netzteil 

Grafikkarte 
1 × 1 × NVIDIA 8800GT 512MB DVI/TVOut

Kühler & Lüfter 
1 × 80mm Gehäuselüfter standard 

Laufwerke 
1 × DVD Brenner 18x schwarz 
1 × DVD Leselaufwerk 16xDVD/48xCD schwarz 

Mainboard 
1 × Asus nForce 650i Chipsatz 

Netzteile 
1 × 600W Silent Netzteil 

Monitor 
Samsung 22" 226BW  <--- also ein Widescreen sollte es schon sein aber mal schauen vllt findet sich da noch was günstigeres)  

Betriebssystem 
Windows Vista 32Bit


----------



## Ennia (19. Februar 2008)

als ich 1kW Netzteil gelesenhab, musste ich laut lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich frag mich nur für WAS, zum teufen???! für den popligen AMD mit der technik von vorvorgestern, oder für die grafikkart, die nix kann - vor allem für EINE die nix kann... und warum einen DVD-Brenner und ein DVD-Laufwerk?? auch überflüssig oder?

ich sag dir, mit einem intel q6xxx bist du auf jeden fall besser bedient! dazu 4GiB RAM eine anständige nvidia karte und ein wenig HDD-Speicher. Unter 1000 EUR kommst du immer und du hast für wenig geld top hardware gekauft!


----------



## millakilla (19. Februar 2008)

jaaaaaa ich habs begriffen ^^
ich habe meine ansprüche ja schon runtergeschraubt ^^
und bin so damit auch ziemlich zu frieden


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2008)

einfach ignorieren, wie gesagt, was du da jetzt gebaut hast sieht schon recht vernünftig aus!

aber @ uma
was du gebaut hast würd mich noch interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Umaline (19. Februar 2008)

meinst du den 1200 euro rechner oder die günstige wow alternative?


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2008)

beides, wobei ich denke der 1200€ rechner wird meinem ähnlich sein, oder?


----------



## Ennia (19. Februar 2008)

in deinem gehäuse ist schon ein netzteil vorhanden, achtung! Hm.. Arbeitsspeicher solltest du doch schon 4GiB nehmen und vor allem ein 64Bit OS (Vista oder XP je nach geschmack). Bei den Festplatten würde ich dir 2 kleinere im RAID0 empfehlen, da du da nochmal ordentlich performance rausholst! Auchte bei den festplatten auf die zugriffszeiten - mehr als 10ms sollten es nicht sein! Wenn du dich im BIOS auskennst, oder es dir zutrauen würdest, kannst du auch einen speicher mit einer CL von 5 nehmen und dann einfach die timings auf CL4 oder sogar CL3 setzen -> das kann aber auch schief gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur CPU noch ein paar worte: Kompliment! sehr gute wahl! Genial zum Übertakten - läuft meines wissens auf 3,7GHz stabil. naja, im großen und ganzen aber eine nette zusammenstellung!

ach ja, wenn du richtig sparen willst, empfehle ich dir: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/


----------



## Umaline (19. Februar 2008)

So dies ist mein persönlicher Preis/Leistungssieger PC:




> PC-Builder - Meine Konfiguration
> 
> 
> KomponenteAnzahlStückpreisGesamtpreis
> ...




Nun das 1200€ System (finde ich auch gut wenn man das Geld hat) und ja in der Tat CPU/Graka ziemlich identisch (aber das ist ja normal bei Preislimit eigentlich)




> PC-Builder - Meine Konfiguration
> 
> 
> KomponenteAnzahlStückpreisGesamtpreis
> ...


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2008)

äh lol?!

ennia, hast du nur die posts vom TE gelesen?! oder ignorierst du den rest aus prinzip?!

und für 4GB Arbeitsspeicher hätt ich gerne mal Argumente. mit 64Bit OS haste nur Probleme, deshalb würd ich lieber erstmal 2 GB nehmen, das reicht momentan vollkommen aus und du umgehst die Probleme.


----------



## Umaline (19. Februar 2008)

Raid0 ist ne schöne sache... allerdings reicht die Geschwindigkeit einer SATA Platte vollkommen aus... 

64bit ist meines wissens (noch nicht selbst getestet) sehr instabil! 

4GB Ram braucht man meiner Meinung nach noch nicht...


Wenn man das System auf 1800 Euro auslegt, würde ich zu 4 GB tendieren vorher nicht



/edit... bei dem 2. System würde ich denke ich doch die GeIL Ram nehmen aus dem billigeren System... und eventuell einen anderen CPU-Lüfter


----------



## Ennia (19. Februar 2008)

ja ich ignoriere euch alle - aus prinzip!

ne, ich hab deinen post natürlich auch gelesen, deshalb der explizite hinweis auf 4GiB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab mir vor kurzem auch ein neues system gekauft:

qx9650
gf 8800GTS
4 gib DDR2 RAM Corsair
64Bit Vista Ultimate
2x 360GB SATA2 RAID0
1x 200GB SATA
mit gehäuse usw ca. 2050.- EUR (ja ist teuer, aber das hab ich mir verdient ^^)

ich hatte keine probleme damit, das Vista nur 3,6 GiB erkannte oder ähnliches. Jetzt mit SP1 sollte das Speicherproblem sowieso aus der welt geschaffen sein/werden.

Sry, aber 2Gib RAM sind heute schon standard und da Vista ohne hin so hungrig ist, sollte man heute wirklich keinen PC mehr mit 2 GiB Ram kaufen, schließlich will ich mit dem ding ja auch arbeiten/spielen und nicht nur windows dabei zuzuschauen, wie es vor sich hin gluckert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw: 64Bit-systeme sind mit sicherheit nicht instabil! es kommt immer darauf an, wie man das system konfiguriert! wenn man sich selbst nicht dr'über hinaussieht, dann hilft einem google und die entsprechenden suchergebnise für "vista 64bit richtig konfigurieren" und der gleichen bestimmt weiter.

Ich kann euch sagen, ich hab jetzt schon seit mehr als 7 jahren erfahrungen mit 64bit systemen sammeln können und ich würde heut zu tage niemals ein 32bit einem 64bit system vorziehen!


----------



## Umaline (19. Februar 2008)

ja wie gesagt 4GB ram ab 1800 euro pc (momentan) sinnvoll!

Aber wenn du 1200 Euro ausgeben willst und eine Graka/CPU der alten Saison kaufst brauchst du einfach keien 4GB Ram


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2008)

das problem mit den 3,6gb was ich meinte ist das problem der adressierung vom speicher. mit 32 bit kannst du keine 4gb addressieren. da du ein 64bit system hast, kein problem..

wenn man so viel geld für ein pc ausgeben will is okay, für mich wäre es selbst wenn ichs hätte nix, weil preis leistung einfach nicht mehr stimmt in dem bereich

aber ich freu mich für dich und hoffe du hast viel spaß mit der kiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[edit] ( du hast anscheine auch editiert )

kommt drauf an, ein 64 Bit Linux würd ich auch allem anderen vorziehen, aber soweit ich gehört hab (leider auch nur gehört und nicht selber probiert) soll XP 64 Bit ziemlich instabil sein und vor allem hast du ziemliche Probleme Treiber zu finden. Vista weiß ich nich..


----------



## Skoo (19. Februar 2008)

Ähm Umaline, wieso hast du nen E6700genommen? Nimm nen E6750, kostet weniger bei gleicher/besserer leistung oder gleich nen Q6600. :9


----------



## Ennia (19. Februar 2008)

bei XP: stimmt, ist nich von nöten
bei Vista: eher schon empfehlenswert, und warum eigentlich nicht, Speicher kostet doch eh nichts... ist doch alles sowas von billig das zeug


----------



## Umaline (19. Februar 2008)

weil alternate den nicht anbietet momentan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2008)

komisch, ich hab auch bei alternate gebaut.. 

hab da eh das gefühl das schwankt minütlich


----------



## Ennia (19. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> das problem mit den 3,6gb was ich meinte ist das problem der adressierung vom speicher. mit 32 bit kannst du keine 4gb addressieren. da du ein 64bit system hast, kein problem..
> 
> wenn man so viel geld für ein pc ausgeben will is okay, für mich wäre es selbst wenn ichs hätte nix, weil preis leistung einfach nicht mehr stimmt in dem bereich
> 
> ...



danke, werde ich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja, preis-leistung stimmt natürlich nicht, das ist mir bewusst. Ich bin aber schon so lange am überlegen, mir einen neuen zu kaufen, und mit der zeit hat sich eben so einiges angespart und ich wollte schon immer mal einen Extreme Edition mein eigen nennen ^^ das der preis außerhalb jeglicher realation zur leistung ist, ist mir klar, aber das ist mir mit verlaub schei*-egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Umaline (19. Februar 2008)

kann ich verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kauf mir dennoch lieber alle 1 1/2 bzw. 2 jahre nen low budget pc .D


----------



## Theroas (19. Februar 2008)

millakilla schrieb:


> *Netzteil*
> 1 × 1000W Coolermaster M1000 Real Power Pro Modular



Willst du mit dem Ding elektroschweissen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Ich will nur pöbeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (19. Februar 2008)

Naja, was willst du denn genau machen mit deinem PC? Welche Spiele möchtest du spielen? Welche andere Software möchtest du nutzen? 

Allg. kann ich dir raten:

Mainboard von Gigabyte, mit X38 oder X48 chipsatz, wenn du nicht auf SLI aus bist. Falls doch, dann hol dir ein mainboard mit 680i oder 780i chipsatz. dann solltest du aber auch sli betreiben, sonst lohnt sich das ganze nicht. 

wenn du nicht gerade videoschnitt machst, ist ein Dual-Core einem Quad-Core immer vor zu ziehen. der E8400 ist der beste Preis/Leistungsträger. 

Netzteil reicht ein 550Watt allemal aus. 

4 GB kannst du dir bedenkenlos kaufen, bei den preisen würd ich zuschlagen. Dann brauchst du aber auch eine 64-bit Version von Vista. unter ner 32-bit Version wirst du nicht mehr als 3GB zum laufen bekommen.

Wenn du auf GeFroce Grafik stehst hol dir die GTS mit 512MB, ist ein vielen Benchmarks sogar besser als die GTX. 

Bei ATI kenn ich mich leider nicht so aus. Musst da dann jmd anderes fragen.


----------



## Umaline (20. Februar 2008)

@Mondryx das System kommt meines erachtens aber nicht auf 1200 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (20. Februar 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> @Mondryx das System kommt meines erachtens aber nicht auf 1200 Euro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



seh ich genauso

außerdem ärgern mich solche posts ein klein wenig, die ohne auf die bisherige diskussion einzugehen einfach ihre meinung reinhauen..

es war ja durchaus interessantes neues dabei (von sli hab ich null ahnung), dennoch wäre es mir lieber gewesen, das ganze an den thread anzupassen und nicht nur an den TE


----------



## Mondryx (20. Februar 2008)

Ja ok, hätt auf die anderen Post eingehen sollen, stimmt schon. Wollte nur was allgemeines sagen was man noch beachten könnte. Heißt ja nicht das er sich sofort nach mir richtigen soll oder?.

Naja, hab mal was gebastelt im Konfigurator von Alternate. Komme auf eine Summe von ca 980 euro. hoffe alle kompenenten sind abgedeckt die du benötigst.

Habe den 650i chipsatz genommen, da dieser auch noch ausreicht.

Prozessorl&#65533;fter		Xigmatek XP-S964

Grafikkarte (PCIe)		BFG GF8800GTS OC

Betriebssystem		Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit

Prozessor		Intel&#65533; Core 2 Duo E6750

Netzteil		Chieftec GPS-550AB

Geh&#65533;use		Thermaltake Swing

DVD-Brenner		LiteOn LH-20A3P

Geh&#65533;usel&#65533;fter		Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000

Mainboard		Abit Fatal1ty FP-IN9

Festplatte (SATA)		Samsung HD321KJ 320 GB

Arbeitsspeicher		GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit

Gehäuse und Laufwerk sind nur Preisvorschläge. Also keine angabe das diese gut sind.

Kannst dir ja mal angucken. Ich wär mit diesem system zufrieden.


----------



## Umaline (20. Februar 2008)

wie schon gesagt ich würde auf 4gb und 64bit sch*** eine grafikkarten"version" höher nehmen und ein anderes mainboard (gigabyte) oder ähnliches.


----------



## millakilla (20. Februar 2008)

ich war auch eben bei alternate mal schauen und am basteln,
aber irgentwie kackt immer die ganze zusammenstellung ab :/ ^^
wenn ichs geschaft habe werde ich meine zusammenstellung auch nochma posten.

wo ich nur angst habe ist, manche sagen vista frisst schon von hause aus viel speicher deswegen tendiere ich doch mehr zu 4gb ram :/


----------



## millakilla (20. Februar 2008)

1 xCPU Lüfter
Xigmatek XP-S964 754, 775, 939, 940, AM2, 23 - 34 dB(A), 66,3 - 92,8 m³/h, alle Modelle€ 29,-* 

1 xGrafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe
BFG GF8800GTS OC NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS, 512 MB, 256 Bit, PCIe 2.0 x16€ 254,-* 

1 xSoftware OEM Betriebssysteme
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit Windows, D, 1 User, DVD-ROM€ 87,-* 

1 xCPU Sockel 775 Core 2 Duo
Intel® Core 2 Duo E6750 2x 2666 MHz, 2x 2048 kByte, 1333 MHz (Quadpumped), Conroe€ 164,-* 

1 xTFT-Monitore 22 Zoll
Samsung SyncMaster 226BW 22 Zoll, 1680x1050 Pixel, 700 : 1€ 269,-* 

1 xNetzteile bis 600 Watt
Chieftec GPS-550AB 550 Watt, ATX 2.03, ATX12V 2.0, EPS, 4 Stecker, 6 Stecker€ 52,-* 

1 xGehäuse Midi Tower
Lian Li PC-61 4 x 5,25" extern, 5 x 3,5" intern, ATX€ 89,-* 

1 xDVD-Brenner SATA
Samsung SH-S203P 20 / 8 / 16 fach, 20 / 6 / 12 fach, Serial ATA/150, 16 / 40 fach€ 32,90* 

1 xMainboards Sockel 775
GigaByte GA-P35-DS3 Intel® P35, 1.333 MHz, 1x PCIe x16, Sockel 775€ 89,-* 

1 xFestplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
Samsung SP2504C 250 GB, 8,9/8/7200, € 0,26*, Serial ATA/300€ 64,-* 

1 xFestplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
Samsung HD082GJ 80 GB, 8,9/8/7200, € 0,49*, Serial ATA/300€ 39,-* 

2 xArbeitsspeicher DDR2-667
A-DATA DIMM 2 GB DDR2-667 2048 MB, CL5, 1, PC2 5300€ 41,-* 
x2 = € 82,-*

1 xDVD-Laufwerke SATA
Sony NEC Optiarc DDU1615S-0B 16 / 48 fach, Serial ATA/150, 110 / 90 ms€ 15,-* 


soo wo ihr mir echt vllt noch helfen könntet wäre das mainboard und der speicher dazu, weil alternate hat mir bis jetzt immer gesagt das die anderen mainboards die ich ausprobiert habe zu langsam für DDR2-800er speicher ist

und die grafikkarte, ich habe jetzt eine OC gefunden, nur frage ich mich wieso ist die billiger wie eine standart ?


----------



## Umaline (20. Februar 2008)

geh bei dem konfigurator einfach so vor...


1. CPU
2. Graka
3. RAM
4. Festplatte
5. Mainboard
6. Gehäuse
7. Netzteil
8. eventuelle Lüfter



dann kannst du einbauen was du willst und er zeigt dir nurnoch die Mainboards an die dafür geeignet sind!

Wobei mir jetzt nichts auffällt warum du kein Mainboard nehmen können sollst was DDR800 nicht schafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (20. Februar 2008)

du wirst von mal zu mal besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein paar kritikpunnkte bleiben aber noch:

- Die Festplatten: Warum nimmst du nicht 2 baugleiche? Für Raid-Verbund versteht sich.
- Der Arbeitsspeicher: DDR2-800 ist schon mal minimum! Achte beim Mainboard einfach auf den Chipsatz (aktuell: P35, x38 und x48). Das sind jetzt Intel-Chipsätze - ja ich bin ein Intel-Jünger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Alternate-Konfigurator ist ein wenig buggy, deshalb fang am besten mit der CPU an und mach mit dem Mainboard weiter - damit vermeidest du, dass du später zu wenig auswahl an kompatibler hardware hast.

so long..


// ei, umaline war wieder mal schneller ^^ zu lange deinen post angegafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (20. Februar 2008)

ich würde auch beim Board lieber nicht sparen. Leg dafür lieber paar &#8364;uronen mehr hin, du wirst es nicht bereuen. Ich persönlich liebe Asus, aber das ist natürlich persönliche Ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die von Ennia genannten Intel-Chipsätze kann ich nur unterstützen, Intel is supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Früher war ich großer AMD und ATI Fan. Die waren von der Preis-/Leistung her einfach unschlagbar. Aber momentan rate ich jedem zu nem Core2Duo mit ner GeForce und das ganze auf ein hochwertiges Board gepackt und du bist zukunftssicher!


----------



## Umaline (20. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du warst auch schon einige male schneller @ennia


// @claet ja früher war AMD und ATI irgendiwe Preis/Leistungssieger und das ziemlich lange... nur haben die sich irgendwie auf ihren Lorbeeren zusehr ausgeruht^^ nun macht halt Intel und GeForce das rennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal sehen wie lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## millakilla (20. Februar 2008)

super dan werd ich das gleich nochma in richtiger reinfolge machen ^^


----------



## Ennia (20. Februar 2008)

@millakilla: jo, wir werden das kind schon schaukeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@umalina: hehe, stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## millakilla (20. Februar 2008)

das macht irgentwie echt spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, das darf nur mein chef nicht mitkommen^^


----------



## Ennia (20. Februar 2008)

haha ^^ ja. ein tipp: werd' dein eigener chef  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## millakilla (20. Februar 2008)

vorteil von sata platten ist doch nur die zugriffs geschwindigkeit oder ?
und bei sata laufwerken ?


----------



## Ennia (20. Februar 2008)

ja schon, das auch. weitere vorteile sind die leichtere handhabung (kein jumpern mehr) und dass jede platte/LW ein eigenes kabel hat zwar nur serielle übertragung aber immerhin.


----------



## claet (20. Februar 2008)

außerdem hast du net so ein bescheuert breites kabel im pc liegen was den ganzen luftdurchlfluß stört!

es ist einfach alles in allem moderner und wenn du nen komplett pc baust nimm auf jeden fall überall s-ata, auch bei den optischen laufwerken!


----------



## beavis666 (20. Februar 2008)

bedenkt doch bei euren konfigurationen auch mal den 22 zöller, den milla haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. dann kommen die vorschläge dem was er haben will aich preislich näher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## millakilla (20. Februar 2008)

so hab nun 2 Seagate SATA Festplatten
und DVD und DVD-Brenner beide von LG jeweils auch SATA


was haltet ihr von der grafikkarte diese

1 xGrafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe
BFG GF8800GTS OC NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS, 512 MB, 256 Bit, PCIe 2.0 x16€ 254,-* 

ich mein sie ist Overclocked, aber warum ist diese dan günstiger wie eine standart ?

und nochmal zum mainboard bin jetzt beim 

Abit IP35
Intel® P35, 1.333 MHz, 1x PCIe x16, Sockel 775 

das wird in anderen foren empfohlen.


----------



## Ennia (20. Februar 2008)

also von meiner seite ein klares OK.

warum die OC billiger als die standard ist, kann ich dir net sagen; post doch mal beide modelle.

Weiters bleibt wieder die frage offen, ob du wirklich 2 optische lws brauchst - angenehmers ist es allemal, du könntest dir nur wieder was einsparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## millakilla (20. Februar 2008)

ja gut das mit den 2 laufwerken ist wie du schon sagst halt angenehmer
und die 15€ für Normale DVD Laufwerk naja ^^ macht auch nix aus


hier z.B.

Normale 8800GTS
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...e&l3=NVIDIA

und hier die OC variante
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...e&l3=NVIDIA


----------



## claet (20. Februar 2008)

"on thy fly"-kopien sind sowieso nicht zu empfehlen. ich mach alles mit einem laufwerk .. reicht vollkommen aus

abit is afaik auch okay

Falls es dich interessiert, ich hab das P5B-E von Asus mit einem Core2Duo E6600. Das Board kann ich auch sehr, sehr empfehlen! Aber deine Wahl ist auch okay, will ich dir nich ausreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (20. Februar 2008)

Gefällt mir ganz gut...bis auf die Grafikkarte!!!

Gforce ist zwar teurer aber besser in der Leistung und Haltbarkeit!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (20. Februar 2008)

Naja, das liegt einfach daran, dass die Grakas von anderen Herstellern sind.

BFG sagt mir nix, XFX hab ich selber (hab eine GeForce 7900GT von XFX, bin sehr zurfrieden!)

afaik (momentan meine lieblingsfloskel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sind die karten von XFX auch immer übertaktet. Also meine isses definitiv, in deinem Fall jetzt, ist die von BFG aber leicht höher getaktet.


----------



## Mondryx (20. Februar 2008)

millakilla schrieb:


> so hab nun 2 Seagate SATA Festplatten
> und DVD und DVD-Brenner beide von LG jeweils auch SATA
> was haltet ihr von der grafikkarte diese
> 
> ...



Werd mir dir Grafikkarte von BFG selber nächste Woche kaufen. Habe mir ein paar Reviews auf English von der Karte durchgelesen und du kannst bedenkenlos zugreifen. Der Hersteller ist wohl nicht so bekannt in Europa. 
Qualitativ hochwertig soll sie trotzdem sein.


----------



## millakilla (21. Februar 2008)

so ich werd mir jetzt die 
XFX GF8800GTS XXX zu legen

und die 320GB Festplatte habe ich auch rausgenommen, da ich die 160GB aus meinem alten System total vergessen hatte ^^^

sooooooo nun muss ich mich nur noch überfinden die bestellung abzuschließen, aber da mein altes system schon wieder gut 5 jahre aufm buckel hat, wird mir das hoffentlich nicht schwer fallen :/


----------



## millakilla (21. Februar 2008)

kennt vllt einer von euch ein magazine wo das thema vista großgeschrieben wird, ich mein praxis berichte mit hilfreichen tipps etc ?
oder vllt einen online bericht ?


----------



## Ennia (21. Februar 2008)

also, um dir den umstieg von xp auf vista zu erleichtern, sollte dir dieses tutorial helfen. ich weiß nicht, aber ich glaub der rest kommt mit der zeit - wenn du erst mal einige zeit mit vista gearbeitet hast, wirst du auch nach und nach deine einstellungen gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.netzwelt.de/news/75000-tutorial...vista-ohne.html


----------



## millakilla (22. Februar 2008)

ich habe nochmal ein wenig nachgeforscht, zum thema cpu
ich werde wohl noch etwas warten bis der E8400 oder der E8200 wieder
ab lager zur verfügung steht ^^


----------



## millakilla (3. März 2008)

also mein System ist nun Komplett und seid Freitag aufgebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich fasse noch mal zusammen

CPU
E8400 (Absolute geile Rechenleistung)

CPU-Kühler
Artic Freezer Pro (super teil, leicht zum einbauen wenn man den dreh raus hat ^^)

Grafikkarte
XFX 8800GTS XXX (yiihhaa ^^ Hammer geiles teil)

Mainboard
Abi IP35 (ein sehr gutes Mainboard finde ich)

4GB 800er GEiL Speicher (jammi ^^)

Laufwerk
DVD-Brenner (von Samsung)

Festplatten
1 x 40GB (vllt etwas wenig für vista aber wenn man sich mit TuneUp bissel beschäftigt und den unnötigen „Müll“ löscht reicht die platte locker)
1 x 250GB (Beide platten von Seagate beide S-ATA)

Gehäuse
Lian Li PC-61 (Super teil 4 Interne Lüfter 3x 80mm 1x 120mm)

Netzteil
600W 

Kosten für die PC-Hardware ca 1100€
+ 260€ für
TFT 22“ Samsung BW226 (omg ist das ding geil super Farben das macht echt Spaß damit zu arbeiten)

macht ca. 1360€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin und ganz zu frieden ^^
3dMark06  123xx Punkte

werde mir nachher evtl. Crysis mal zulegen ^^

und noch mal danke an die Leute die mir hier so gut geholfen haben!!!


----------

